# H.S.V. Strijthagen ein Angelparadies....



## entspannt (13. Juni 2007)

Wer von euch war schonmal in Strijthagen, die Teiche sind in Kerkrade nähe Gajapark. Der Besatz ist meiner Meinung nach sehr Gut Ist halt alles drinn. Ein reines Catch and release Gewässer, was halt aber auch schwierig ist da die Fische glaube ich sehr sensibel dadurch werden. Hat ja kein Fisch daran spaß dreimal die woche im Kescher zu liegen. Aber was fuer erfahrungen habt ihr da gemacht.


----------



## der-Marcel (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: H.S.V. Strijthagen ein Angelparadies....*

hab mir am samstag die karte geholt und wollt jezt am we ma los hab aber noch keinen plan wodrauf *g
weiste was im mom gut läuft?


----------



## entspannt (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: H.S.V. Strijthagen ein Angelparadies....*

Schleien laufen gerade gut auf Mais und Wurm, also am besten ist wurm am kleinen verkrauteten teich. einfach in die krautfreien  flaechen werfen. Sind wohl sehr vorsichtig. Am großen Teich (Buitenviver) sind die Karpfen an der Insel sehr Aktiv. Fangen tut man diese im vorderen Bereich da muß man dann auch nicht soviel laufen. Also dann viel spaß fuers wochenende.


----------



## entspannt (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: H.S.V. Strijthagen ein Angelparadies....*

Ahh die brassen laufen gut auf der linkenseite, das haette ich fast vergessen.


----------



## marco12288 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: H.S.V. Strijthagen ein Angelparadies....*

Ich wollte dort morgen früh auch hinfahren ...ich frage mich nur ob in jedem weiher dort forellen drinn sind und wo man die tageskarten bekommt...


----------



## Neptun01 (1. September 2007)

*AW: H.S.V. Strijthagen ein Angelparadies....*

Hey Marco Forellen sind keine drin ,hab aber schon aal ,kleinen wels (ca 50 cm ) Barsch,und sonst das übliche wie Rotaugen  Brassen Karpfen von minni bis maxi ausführung verhaftet.
Mfg.Micha


----------



## CarphunterNL (2. April 2013)

*AW: H.S.V. Strijthagen ein Angelparadies....*

Hallo Ich Will ihnen Was Über Strijthagen sagen das ist der Beste Angelverein In Holland Der Fischbestand ist Tip Top wir Fangen Pro Person 14 Karpfen a 15 bis 20 kilo wer ein beweis will bitte in Facebook Adden Haben Von Vielen Fischen Bilder Euer CarphunterNL  :vik:


----------



## Mack (3. April 2013)

*AW: H.S.V. Strijthagen ein Angelparadies....*

Hallo carphunterNL
Kann dich leider nicht bei Facebook finden!!
Wollt mir mal die Fänge ansehen.
Schick mal dein facebookname
Gruß Mack


----------



## schnupp (5. April 2013)

*AW: H.S.V. Strijthagen ein Angelparadies....*

Hallo zusammen,
@carphunter nl : Auf  Facebook (Christopher schaap) kann ich leider keine Bilder finden.
Aber ich denke du verwechselst Kilo mit Pfund.
Von der Stückzahl, kann das an einem guten Tag schonmal klappen.
Gruß Chris


----------



## Mack (6. April 2013)

*AW: H.S.V. Strijthagen ein Angelparadies....*

Denke mal das es sichbei Carph..NL um einen kompletten Spinner handelt.
Hat qusi ein Brett vor Kopf#q

Gruß Mack


----------

